# [Request] Stock Camera app on cm10 VZW



## Nght12 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm loving CM10 but one thing that I find lacking is the bundled camera App with CM, and I was hoping that someone either had the APK for it or if it could be put into CM10 itself. I'm plenty of people would agree with me. Went to the aquarium today and was really missing the more manual controls I had of ISO and exposure control.


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't think the TW camera can be used because its tied into the TW framework too much.


----------



## dirtydroidx (Jul 4, 2011)

ImaComputa said:


> I don't think the TW camera can be used because its tied into the TW framework too much.


Correct! That's the usually the biggest thing when using asop based ROMs. It takes a while but it will get worked out in future builds. You can track the changes in the cm builds and commits . To see what they are changing or working on.

Sent from my SCH-I535 or XT913


----------

